# The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this sub



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello,
I have one query kindly help me out. 
While submitting EOI I got an error "The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass" 
I am apply for 190 visa in Electronic Engineering field. 
While I search this field on "anzscosearch" and it is showing that "Australian Capital Territory" state welcome Electronic Engineer in this visa type 190.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

hunk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have one query kindly help me out.
> 
> ...


 

Did you check your occupation on ACT's official website. They just might not have updated their list in skill select yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hunk said:


> Hello,
> I have one query kindly help me out.
> While submitting EOI I got an error "The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass"
> I am apply for 190 visa in Electronic Engineering field.
> While I search this field on "anzscosearch" and it is showing that "Australian Capital Territory" state welcome Electronic Engineer in this visa type 190.


It's a system issue. Try after 8 July.


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's a system issue. Try after 8 July.


I am having the same issue with 262112 while submitting EOI in subclass 189 with 65 points.

The selected occupation is eligible for 189 as of July 1st, 2017 . 

I have sent a couple of emails to SkillSelect team ([email protected]) but did not get any response back. I don't think it is related to their scheduled maintenance as they already did the maintenance on 5th and then 8th July.

I have posted this issue few days and but did not get any satisfactory answer. I am struck because of this issue and unable to submit my EOI. I really appreciate if someone has any clue as to why I am getting this message?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

muneebhussain said:


> I am having the same issue with 262112 while submitting EOI in subclass 189 with 65 points.
> 
> The selected occupation is eligible for 189 as of July 1st, 2017 .
> 
> ...


Wait for DIBP to respond. It is weekend now so hopefully tomorrow you will get a response.


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

muneebhussain said:


> I am having the same issue with 262112 while submitting EOI in subclass 189 with 65 points.
> 
> The selected occupation is eligible for 189 as of July 1st, 2017 .
> 
> ...


I tried today but unfortunately the same result


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Wait for DIBP to respond. It is weekend now so hopefully tomorrow you will get a response.


same result .... i tried today also


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> Did you check your occupation on ACT's official website. They just might not have updated their list in skill select yet.
> 
> 
> yes i checked Electronic Engineering field is open in 3 state for 190 visa


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hunk said:


> Did you check your occupation on ACT's official website. They just might not have updated their list in skill select yet.
> 
> 
> yes i checked Electronic Engineering field is open in 3 state for 190 visa


It is quite disappointing from DIBP's end. I mean how long it takes to fix the server issue. If they don't fix it before July 12, people will miss out on the newly added ICT security specialist 262112 invite as it seems almost no body can log in and submit an EOI for that occupation.


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It is quite disappointing from DIBP's end. I mean how long it takes to fix the server issue. If they don't fix it before July 12, people will miss out on the newly added ICT security specialist 262112 invite as it seems almost no body can log in and submit an EOI for that occupation.


Still got the same error


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

any updates friends regarding EOI


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

Smarffy said:


> Did you check your occupation on ACT's official website. They just might not have updated their list in skill select yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES, occupation is open for Electronic Engineers


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's a system issue. Try after 8 July.


still got the same reply


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

I contacted Victoria, DIBP and also sent an email to skillselect. DIBP said that they cannot do anything about this issue and I should contact skillselect directly. Same answer from Victoria.

No answer from skillselect yet. This is very frustrating that they have not updated the new MLTSSL list for 190 in sklilselect after 12 days of release.


----------



## deepakigidr (Jan 7, 2017)

I am also facing same issue since friday

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

FARHAD21009 said:


> I contacted Victoria, DIBP and also sent an email to skillselect. DIBP said that they cannot do anything about this issue and I should contact skillselect directly. Same answer from Victoria.
> 
> No answer from skillselect yet. This is very frustrating that they have not updated the new MLTSSL list for 190 in sklilselect after 12 days of release.


Yes, same thing i done. email to ACT and they reply with in hours but do not know what happen to skill select.


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

deepakigidr said:


> I am also facing same issue since friday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I am facing this from JULY 1.


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

For those of you who have already send an Email to skill select regarding this issue. DIBP advised me to contact this number 133177 to follow up my email if I do not receive a response. So please make sure you send an email to skillselect and follow up through this number. 

They may look into this issue if many of us contact them.


----------



## deepakigidr (Jan 7, 2017)

If i may ask your occupation code is also new to MLTSSL?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

deepakigidr said:


> If i may ask your occupation code is also new to MLTSSL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Electronics engineering 233411


----------



## deepakigidr (Jan 7, 2017)

You are applyjng for which visa 457, 189 or 190

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

deepakigidr said:


> you are applyjng for which visa 457, 189 or 190
> 
> sent from my sm-g935f using tapatalk


190


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

Please report to https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/help and also DIBP using https://www.border.gov.au/about/cont...ts-suggestions

you can also call them using 133177.

I am kindly requesting if you can follow up this issue ]. Hopefully, if they see many requests regarding this issue, they solve it faster.

Thanks


----------



## hunk (Jan 3, 2016)

farhad21009 said:


> please report to https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/help and also dibp using https://www.border.gov.au/about/cont...ts-suggestions
> 
> you can also call them using 133177.
> 
> ...


done. Complain


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

No news. They have not fixed yet even after today's maintenance nothing was fixed. That's a shame


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

I checked other subclasses (489,186,190). Submitting EOI for none of them is possible.


----------



## deepakigidr (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi anyone able to lodge?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

deepakigidr said:


> Hi anyone able to lodge?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The issue has not been resolved yet.

I called DIBP three times today and explained the issue for three people. The only thing they said was that "we can not do anything and you should wait till SkillSelect update the list ". 

They do not know about this issue or maybe do not care about people who are affected.

So the only way to resolve this issue is contacting them till they do something.


----------



## deepakigidr (Jan 7, 2017)

I am now doubting if we are reading it correctly.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## amacloug (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi to all!

i'm new at the forum. I'm trying to lodge an EOI for the 190 Visa. The main applicant is my wife and she is an Industrial Engineer (We have already assessed her carreer). From what we have read, as Industrial engineering is on the supplementary Skilled List in SA, we need to meet additional requirements. As her sister is living in Adelaide, we can use the Chain migration-family path. 

The problem that we have is that when we try to submit the EOI for 190, a message appears saying "The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass" 

I have already sent an email to SA but no reply yet. :S


----------



## HervyES (Jul 7, 2017)

Yea same problem here to ACT, i dont know when DIBP fix this problem is rly disapointed 17 days waiting and nothing happen.


----------



## Ninja73 (Jul 17, 2017)

Same problem here. I sent 50 (fifty) email to skillselect to make them pay attention! I a hope my email does not go into the spam folder. Calling DIBP they said nothing. I called 133177 that you provided and one lazy guy on the phone said that you should not apply if you cannot apply! Then he said they are not responsible and do not know anything! That's a shame that they cannot even deal with a simple issue many people are involved, So frustrating and I am losing time I have waited many months to apply for this visa.


----------



## Ninja73 (Jul 17, 2017)

muneebhussain said:


> I am having the same issue with 262112 while submitting EOI in subclass 189 with 65 points.
> 
> The selected occupation is eligible for 189 as of July 1st, 2017 .
> 
> ...


Hi there, I contacted 133177 and they said you should let 10 business days for Skillselect to reply to your email! and if you don not get any respond after 10 days call 133177 and then they will follow it up for us. How do they follow up? They email to the same "[email protected]" ! with our quote. Anyway, if you already emailed 10 days a go, would you please call 133177 and ask them to follow up the issue? Thank you very much we are losing time and would better to be quick.


----------



## Ninja73 (Jul 17, 2017)

FARHAD21009 said:


> I contacted Victoria, DIBP and also sent an email to skillselect. DIBP said that they cannot do anything about this issue and I should contact skillselect directly. Same answer from Victoria.
> 
> No answer from skillselect yet. This is very frustrating that they have not updated the new MLTSSL list for 190 in sklilselect after 12 days of release.


Hi there, I contacted 133177 and they said you should let 10 business days for Skillselect to reply to your email! and if you don not get any respond after 10 days call 133177 and then they will follow it up for us. How do they follow up? They email to the same "[email protected]" ! with our quote. Anyway, if you already emailed 10 days a go, would you please call 133177 and ask them to follow up the issue? Thank you very much we are losing time and would better to be quick.


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

It is a shame. I have been sending them emails since July 6th when I encountered this issue first. Noone got back to me yet. It is frustrating that people are unable to ledge EOI because of this stupid issue


----------



## Ninja73 (Jul 17, 2017)

Update: 

I have found a link on DIBP website to register our complaint and get a reference number for it for a real follow up! Please register your complaint about the Skillselect issue using the following link: 


(This forum does not let me to insert the link here but you can find it at 
Online Form - Compliments, Complaints and Suggestions on DIBP website! 

Just make sure when in the section that asks: "Do you want to make an enquiry about a visa application or status" please answer "No" instead of "yes"! otherwise you will not be able to complete the complaint form. 

The procedure is then like this: 

1) After you reply "NO" there is an option that asks about which visa is your feedback related to? then you choose 190.
2) in the next section you have a big space to provide your feedback with all the details. 
3) Next it is asked about what outcome you expect, please choose "change of process" . 
4) Next, it asks you if you want to stay anonymous? you can choose yes or No. I chose No to make sure they reply to this complaint. 
5)Then it gives you a reference number for a follow-up. 

Please do this as soon as possible since Skillselect is not responding to any email and this problem is not going to be resolved if WE DO NOT TAKE PROMPT ACTION. Thank you very much.


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ninja73 said:


> Update:
> 
> I have found a link on DIBP website to register our complaint and get a reference number for it for a real follow up! Please register your complaint about the Skillselect issue using the following link:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. Today I sent messages and emails to more than 20 immigration agencies in Australia using their facebook page and explained the issue to them. 

Some of them already knew and some did not. One of them said that this issue has been reported to DIBP by *MIA *(Migration Institute of Australia). 

*So please complain and report this issue as much as you can.*


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

AGENTS KNOW ABOUT THE ISSUE:
https://imminews.com.au/2017/07/18/skillselect-glitches/


----------



## Ninja73 (Jul 17, 2017)

muneebhussain said:


> It is a shame. I have been sending them emails since July 6th when I encountered this issue first. Noone got back to me yet. It is frustrating that people are unable to ledge EOI because of this stupid issue


Hi there, I contacted 133177 and they said you should let 10 business days for Skillselect to reply to your email! and if you don not get any respond after 10 days call 133177 and then they will follow it up for us. How do they follow up? They email to the same "skillsele[email protected]" ! with our quote. Anyway, if you already emailed 10 days a go, would you please call 133177 and ask them to follow up the issue? Thank you very much we are losing time and would better to be quick.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

I got this reply from their email and it clarifies all confusions.


_Thank you for your enquiry regarding the recent changes to the occupations lists for skilled migration.

The department is aware SkillSelect users are currently experiencing difficulties when trying to update or submit an EOI.

This issue is currently under investigation and information will be provided once resolved. No timeframe can be provided at this time and it is suggested you check SkillSelect every few days for further messaging.

Thank you for your patience.

Kind regards_


----------



## muneebhussain (Nov 14, 2016)

I got the same reply


----------



## FARHAD21009 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yep finally!!!
Sadly this was just a template that they sent to everybody to shut our mouth for a period of time.

and when they are going to fix this issue is not clear at all.


----------



## Ninja73 (Jul 17, 2017)

masimshehzad said:


> I got this reply from their email and it clarifies all confusions.
> 
> 
> _Thank you for your enquiry regarding the recent changes to the occupations lists for skilled migration.
> ...


I also got the same reply today! So I am going to call DIBP to follow this up! it is a shame!


----------



## Ninja73 (Jul 17, 2017)

Update: I emailed my electorate MP (member of parliament) and asked him to follow up what to do about this Skillselct issue. I waiting for his reply. Everyone, if you are living in Australia please email/call your local MP and ask them for a help regarding this issue. I am wondering if this is a new trick to prevent the migrants for applying for permanent residency? They already put discriminatory rules about citizenship. Why should fixing a website/system take so long? !!!!!!


----------



## Ninja73 (Jul 17, 2017)

Another update: I just contacted DIBP as well (133177, complaint and feedback) and told them about the issue with Skillselect. They recorded my name, email address, phone number and date of birth and lodged a formal request to the business area (Skillselct I think or the related department) they told me that I will receive a reply. Everyone please call 133177 and do the same! tell them a bout the issue and tell them you received an email from Skillselect but they do not provide any timeframe for resolving the issue! They will follow it up for us. We need to actively follow this issue otherwise will lose the game. I have no idea how long this fixing the Skillselct website will take!


----------



## Ninja73 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi all, I received a reply from my MP: 

Thanks for getting in touch and for speaking up.

That does sound ridiculous and I can see how concerned you must be if there is a risk of you losing the age points.

I will take this up with the Department and if necessary the Minister or media and be in touch.

please discuss with me ASAP.

Kind regards


and he got my phone number to call me to discuss the issue. This is really great. Please contact your local MPs and put pressure on the government to fix this issue. This is really really important since we are losing time. Many thanks.


----------



## HervyES (Jul 7, 2017)

Any other update about this problem? im very worried about this becose in 10 days my aplication expire :S


----------



## HervyES (Jul 7, 2017)

It's alrdy fixed!! my imigration agent said that to me.


----------



## deepakigidr (Jan 7, 2017)

Is it working for you people?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## amacloug (Jul 16, 2017)

It's Working! I just submitted my EOI for 190. 
Good Luck for everyone!


----------



## sabeenafaizun (Aug 4, 2017)

muneebhussain said:


> I am having the same issue with 262112 while submitting EOI in subclass 189 with 65 points.
> 
> The selected occupation is eligible for 189 as of July 1st, 2017 .
> 
> ...


The skill select doesn't respond to the above email address that you are contacting them. I tried the above email address and got this in reponse 
"This is an automatic response to confirm we have received your email to the SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk. The issues below will not receive a Department response as all relevant information is provided on the Department’s website."

Rather try this link and see if it helps "skillselect dot govspace dot gov dot au /help.
I am not able to provide a link so I wrote it in the above format.


----------

